# Tipping on the App



## Dallas Uber (Mar 14, 2017)

Here is the problem... 

There is a fairly large segment of salty drivers who will auto one star you if you don't tip. 

At the same time if you don't have cash and will be tipping on the app, you sound like a bull shiter telling the driver you'll tip on the app. Heck some drivers will one star you for that! 

So what exactly do you do if you don't have cash and want to tip but at the same time don't want to announce it and sound like a jerk or get one starred for seemingly not tipping even though you tipped on the app?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Dallas Uber said:


> Here is the problem...
> 
> There is a fairly large segment of salty drivers who will auto one star you if you don't tip.
> 
> ...


Stay in the car after ride is over and play dumb like you don't know how to tip.

Pax: so how do u tip through the app? 
Driver: you'll see there option as soon as I end this ride

Driver ends ride. You tip while you're still sitting in car.


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

That's stupid...I'm going to be forced to sit in the car and tip while the drive stares at me?? That's BS. I'll tip when I damn well please. Uber should make it "retroactive-possible". When I delivered for flex, people had 3 days to update the tip.

For instance, maybe the driver was a bit short, wasnt overly polite but got me from A>B. He would in general get say, 3 stars. Ok, so I wouldnt give much of a tip on that, maybe a buck. But maybe he notices I left my jacket as he pulls away, and stops, hops out and returns it to me. Maybe I would want to give a fiver at that point. It should be something that should be flexible on my time.

That's like the new influx of carry out or fast food restaurants implementing signature pads where they say, "Its going to ask you a few questions [before you can leave]." It's just asking for a tip. Ugh.. I generally give a dollar or so on a decent carry out order, but dont corner me into it.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

dboogie2288 said:


> That's stupid...I'm going to be forced to sit in the car and tip while the drive stares at me?? That's BS. I'll tip when I damn well please..


No, you're stupid.

Who's forcing you to do anything? No one is. Tip when you want. Dont tip if you dont want. Easy as that.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Dallas Uber said:


> Here is the problem...
> 
> There is a fairly large segment of salty drivers who will auto one star you if you don't tip.
> 
> ...


You're in luck, Uber has your back.

Now, when a driver low rates you, they have to give a reason and then Uber notifies you that you were low rated with the stated reason. If you've done nothing but failed to cash tip the driver and were 1-starred for it, feel free to stiff the driver and 1-star him back. If enough riders do this, the drivers that feel they are owed a cash tip (no matter what) will be weeded out.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I always Laugh at people who say "That's stupid." Shows there complete lack of understanding.


----------



## Whothought (Jan 18, 2017)

Next time you are at a restaurant...

it's the same damn thing come on wake up.



dboogie2288 said:


> That's stupid...I'm going to be forced to sit in the car and tip while the drive stares at me?? That's BS. I'll tip when I damn well please. Uber should make it "retroactive-possible". When I delivered for flex, people had 3 days to update the tip.
> 
> For instance, maybe the driver was a bit short, wasnt overly polite but got me from A>B. He would in general get say, 3 stars. Ok, so I wouldnt give much of a tip on that, maybe a buck. But maybe he notices I left my jacket as he pulls away, and stops, hops out and returns it to me. Maybe I would want to give a fiver at that point. It should be something that should be flexible on my time.
> 
> That's like the new influx of carry out or fast food restaurants implementing signature pads where they say, "Its going to ask you a few questions [before you can leave]." It's just asking for a tip. Ugh.. I generally give a dollar or so on a decent carry out order, but dont corner me into it.


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> No, you're stupid.
> 
> Who's forcing you to do anything? No one is. Tip when you want. Dont tip if you dont want. Easy as that.


No, YOURE STUPID!

haha

But seriously, you said;


> Driver ends ride. You tip while you're still sitting in car.


So how is that anything but awkward? If he doesnt want to tip, or whatever, let it happen. No sense in stressing about it, or making it weird. Again, until uber fesses up that wages are crap and that tipping is expected, people aren't going to bother.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

dboogie2288 said:


> That's stupid...I'm going to be forced to sit in the car and tip while the drive stares at me?? That's BS. I'll tip when I damn well please. Uber should make it "retroactive-possible". When I delivered for flex, people had 3 days to update the tip.
> 
> For instance, maybe the driver was a bit short, wasnt overly polite but got me from A>B. He would in general get say, 3 stars. Ok, so I wouldnt give much of a tip on that, maybe a buck. But maybe he notices I left my jacket as he pulls away, and stops, hops out and returns it to me. Maybe I would want to give a fiver at that point. It should be something that should be flexible on my time.


A pax wanting to fire drivers because they aren't tall enough or talkative enough? This is why the rating system sucks. Why bother with a $1 tip and a 3 star rating? IMO if you are going to rate less than 5, don't tip, especially not in-app which won't effect your rating anyway. Tip sends the message that the driver did a good job and should continue to do it like that. Less than 5 stars means fire the driver. On Uber I could absorb a few. On Lyft where my rating stands if I got 3 pax in a row that gave me 3 stars I could be fired, because it would drop me from 4.64 to 4.58 which is below the rating threshold.

You should be fired, but have a dollar! It will help pay the bills when you are unemployed, you dumb dwarf driver.

IMO I do pax a service by being short. That way they have more leg room in the back seat!


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> This is why the rating system sucks. Why bother with a $1 tip and a 3 star rating?


You're not wrong. However, in real life, 3 stars anywhere is means "eh, it wasnt great, but I might be back again." So to most common folk, 3 stars to a uber driver is, "eh, he did his job but didn't go above and beyond." Guess what, I worked for a company - a few actually - where on a 1-5 scale, 3 meant you were doing your job well, but not exceeding any expectations. So, you're right, the rating system sucks because it defies everything we see in the real world.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

dboogie2288 said:


> No, YOURE STUPID!
> 
> haha
> 
> ...


I'm not suggesting everyone does this. I don't do it. It was a suggestion to OP. Read his post and you'll understand. 
Just a suggestion.


----------

